# clip of rc-controled garden railroad



## coyote97 (Apr 5, 2009)

just want to tell:


with the searching of "CCRR" (CatCanyonRailRoad) there will be clips on youtube of my shay and a doubleheader 2-8-0.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghMJxHQZys8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VU_QW5STdUY


 
greetings




Frank (roadrunnerfn on youtube)


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice clips. THX for posting.


----------



## coyote97 (Apr 5, 2009)

ahem....forgot to say:
one one clip the two 2-8-0 are RC-ed with a Jamara 2,4 GHz one ONE transmitter. Jamara has a perfect performance, but a bit of a difficult setup.
At the other clip you can see (because i cannot make things READY-should be "in disguise") the Spectrum RC-receiver on the tender of the shay, where there is also the 90 degree spread double antenna. nearly no disturbances.


Frank


----------

